# Dallas Mavericks vs Los Angeles Clippers



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (29-12) vs Los Angeles Clippers (18-22)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Mavs have the advantage in every position IMO and win

Mavs 98
Clipps 93


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Ive been looking for 4 days for the quote from Corey Maggette (I think) saying when the Mavs held them to 9 points a couple of days ago, it wasnt becuase of good D but bad excecution by the Clips...if anybody has that quote can you post it...we need to not only win this game but destroy the Clips...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Corey Maggette on the 4th quarter collapse: "I don't know happened. I'm
still mind-boggled by it. We just didn't execute. I don't know, man. It
just went so fast. ... This is a team we can beat. I don't think Dallas
is better than us. ... We just need to be better, man, and continue to
play hard. We can't have those lapses in the 2nd half. This has happened
to us before. We just need to be better."



Is that it?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Mavs win in another close one:
Mavs-102
Clips-95


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> We just didn't execute. I don't know, man. It
> just went so fast. ... This is a team we can beat. I don't think Dallas
> is better than us. ... We just need to be better, man, and continue to
> play hard.


lmmfao:laugh: hilarious..hilarious..hilarious
Dallas 103
LA 85

This team will go off on them from the get go.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> Mavs have the advantage in every position IMO


What??!! You can't believe JT is better than Rick Brunson. I mean come on he is a top 5 PG that is why he has been on so many teams!! :grinning:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I smell an upset for some reason.

Clippers 98
Mavs 92


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I don't smell upset, but the Clips will put up a damm good fight...

105 Mavs
99 Clips


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

mavs 99
clips 91


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> What??!! You can't believe JT is better than Rick Brunson. I mean come on he is a top 5 PG that is why he has been on so many teams!! :grinning:



True. Forgot about that. 

I do think it will be closer than some of us presume. I also think that Chris Kaman is the G.O.A.T.


And Sean Taylor is whack, kekai.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I sure hope I am wrong but all signs in this game point to us getting beat. And I would not be surprised if we get beat by more than 10 pts.

This team played poorly the last two games and barely won in two games they should have been able to put away fairly easily.

Josh Howard may be out of this game and that hurts big time. I think he does a great job on big mouth Maggette. So if Howard is not playing that will be a big loss for our defense.

This is the 4th game in 5 days and we played our 3rd game less than 24 hours earlier and have to travel to L.A. for this game.

Clippers are 13-10 at home and only 5-12 on the road so they are much tougher at home.


So I hate to bring the mood down but I am not expecting much tonight. At least I will be pleasantly surprised if the Mavs pull this one out.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

that and1 was crazy by dirk, dont worry teams have bad nights, look for the mavs to come out strong their next game


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> I sure hope I am wrong but all signs in this game point to us getting beat. And I would not be surprised if we get beat by more than 10 pts.
> 
> This team played poorly the last two games and barely won in two games they should have been able to put away fairly easily.
> ...



PROBABLE STARTERS 
CLIPPERS Pos. MAVERICKS 
Elton Brand F Dirk Nowitzki 
Bobby Simmons F Michael Finley 
Chris Kaman C Erick Dampier 
Corey Maggette G Josh Howard 
Rick Brunson G Jason Terry 


josh is expected to play


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Wouldn't it be nice if in just one game Dampier did not have to go out of the game with 4 minutes left in the 1st quarter with his 2nd foul?

I still really like what Damp brings to this team but there are so many areas that he could improve. Quick fouls is one of them. I would almost rather him let a guy go if he is out of position rather than pick up his 2nd foul midway through the 1st quarter.

I don't know if there is any way to improve your hands but if anyone needs to work on thier hands it's Damp. The guy is a walking turnover.

Lets hope he does not let Chris Kaman draw him into stupid early fouls. Kaman like to attack the basket so he is going to have to be in position and ready for it.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Wouldn't it be nice if in just one game Dampier did not have to go out of the game with 4 minutes left in the 1st quarter with his 2nd foul?
> 
> I still really like what Damp brings to this team but there are so many areas that he could improve. Quick fouls is one of them. I would almost rather him let a guy go if he is out of position rather than pick up his 2nd foul midway through the 1st quarter.
> ...



he had 2 fouls against denver

since terry has been starting damp has only turned it over 20 times and is only averaging 3 fouls a game so he's improving


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

man we are playing some terrible ball right now. that 2nd quarter was the worst quarter i've seen us play this year


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

worst game i've seen in a long azz time. 4 games in five nights but still. I could barely watch this sheeit. Everyone sucked. Hopefully we can rebound against the blazers who beat the spurs without ratliff, randolph and reef tonight.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

we keep on messing up prime oppurtunities to catch the Spurs...but we all saw it coming...weve been playing horribly for 3 games...got away with 2 W's...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> I smell an upset for some reason.
> 
> Clippers 98
> Mavs 92


Yes I am mad they lost. But what did I tell you guys? I smelled something..


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes I am mad they lost. But what did I tell you guys? I smelled something..


..l..


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> ..l..


 Perpendicular?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> 
> 
> Perpendicular?


my middle finger


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> my middle finger


:laugh: Hey I said I was mad they lost. I can't help it that Im so intelligent.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: Hey I said I was mad they lost. I can't help it that Im so intelligent.



..l.. ..l..

you get two of em from me :laugh:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still don't see a middle finger. Reminds me of Geometry. Sorry next time I'll predict a Mavs win with my intelligence. :yes:


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> 
> 
> I still don't see a middle finger. Reminds me of Geometry. Sorry next time I'll predict a Mavs win with my intelligence. :yes:


the four dots represent four fingers curved down the line represents one finger pointed up


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> I sure hope I am wrong but all signs in this game point to us getting beat. And I would not be surprised if we get beat by more than 10 pts.


Unfortunately I could feel this one coming. We just could not sustain any runs. I guess it's hard to make a run when you continue to shoot < 40% for the game.

Hopefully they get some much needed rest and J Ho is back for the Portland game.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The stat tahat nobody is talking about is the rebounds. We were outrebounded again in this game. We seriously need to fix that. However, this is the type of games that happen in the season. You get lazy and dont care for that one game. You lose. SA did it last night after coming off a blowout win over the Blazers.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 
> 
> lmmfao:laugh: hilarious..hilarious..hilarious
> ...


:whatever:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> :whatever:


just having fun with his comment man. i knew it would be hard for dallas because they have struggled recently playing at the clippers place.
but i was waiting ever so patiently for somebody to bring that up lol.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 
> just having fun with his comment man. i knew it would be hard for dallas because they have struggled recently playing at the clippers place.
> but i was waiting ever so patiently for somebody to bring that up lol.


lol i had to


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

cant blame ya


----------

